# Elk Chuck, Rump, and Round Steak



## thunderdome (Jan 21, 2010)

I was just given some fresh Elk meat from a buddy who has no use for the larger cuts.

Can I cook the Chuck like a beef Chuckie?

Any pointers out there for this stuff? Should I make the Round Steak into jerky?


----------



## piker (Jan 22, 2010)

To me elk is one of the healthiest and good tasting meat there is. As you probably noticed it is usually very lean or the fat trimmed off [elk fat is not good tasting] so I cook it in a way that retains what moisture thats left. A roast would be the same just have gravy with it. As for steaks a 1 or 2 hr marinade of your choice and on the grill for a slow cook. Piker


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 23, 2010)

Should I inject?


----------



## alx (Jan 23, 2010)

Hopefully Bassman will see this thread...He is the ELK GOD!!!!! and erain too..


----------



## erain (Jan 23, 2010)

i have to disagree with the steak part of this post... elk is naturally lean and one of the best varieties of venison in north america. a very hot grill with a fast sear served medium rare tops will give you the best results. flavor from the carmelization at its peak and the not over cooked meat will still be nice and tender. i also do not marinade, when i flip the steak a pat of butter and some cbp all you need. taste that real elk flavor and appreciate natures bounty. shouldnt have to diguuise with a mariinade if properly cared for. a slow cook on a steak cut will end up being tough as leather. also roasts in the smoker for best possible IMHO i pull at around 135 deg and foil and wrap in a towel and let rest. will continue to cook a few degrees while resting and redistributing the juices. i guess oven roasted elk will be taken further into a cook, basically cook til falling apart. but being where we at i figured question was pointed at meat on the smoker. here some pics of some various elk roasts i have done. 

this one got away from me a bit, maybe 5 degrees. you dont wanna get any more done than this for sure on the smoker.



these are more like it...







also cured these






by the way, and i just came across the photobucket virus thread... these just came from my photobucket account, i dont have the pay version so the adds are on mine like everyone elses and no probs at all here. i think pb would have enough security to prevent such issues. they have too much to loose. not to mention your own computer protection software. i am running trend micro antivirus, and i also run spysweeper. these were recommended to me by the place i bought my computer from. i didnt know jack about them but have learned a bit about them in past couple years. was my first computer and it still going strong.


----------



## piker (Jan 24, 2010)

Everyone has their own taste. I have cooking elk, venison, buffalo, antelope and even bear for over 45 yrs and still like it the way I do it. Lots of people like rare but I am not one of them and you can marinade a steak without taking the taste away. Piker


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 24, 2010)

ThanksErain

Right now I have a Rump Roast, and a Chuck Roast marinating. With that being said, 

Is your recommendation to smoke these 2 roasts to 135, foil, and rest. Then slice?


----------



## erain (Jan 24, 2010)

at least the rump i would as that is a pretty nice  piece of meat. the chuck probly be a different story. i generally grind my front quarters for burger. love that elk burger!!! to be honest i have never saved any chuck or other front end roasts. we go thru the burger like crazy here and never have enough. i think the chuck i would go longer, maybe foil at say 160 and continue smoking til 195 or so, let rest and pull. just a thought. and piker is correct, cook it how you like it. everyone likes it different, just my point of view and i have been cooking elk, bear, antelope, whitetail deer, mule deer, caribou, and moose for 30 plus years so i have a little expierience at it myself. but slow cooking a steak is not the way to get a tender steak. and i prefer my steak tender.


----------



## alx (Jan 24, 2010)

You are a treasure of info erain buddy....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I remember carabou style pepperoni that was smoked in alaska up dere when a kid....Hats off man....Great info....


----------



## bassman (Jan 24, 2010)

I can't add anything to what erain has already shown you.  Those pics sure got me drooling though.


----------



## YoderGuy (Jun 25, 2012)

Is Moose about the same?


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes moose is the same


----------

